# fish-eating sea anemone (pic)



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

ribbon candy?!

Nice picture!


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

ngrubich said:


> ribbon candy?!
> 
> Nice picture!


It really does look like candy doesn't it?

Thanks!
EC


----------



## theshadybird (Sep 25, 2012)

Lovin the photo restorations!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

It looks like a weird pointy candy cane.


----------



## Revonok (Oct 17, 2012)

I feel weird for saying this, but that picture made me want candy.. LOL


----------



## EWTC (Aug 7, 2010)

theshadybird said:


> Lovin the photo restorations!


Thank you! I appreciate the feedback!

EC


----------

